# NASA TX offers Time Trials for Advanced DE students



## Texasmile (Apr 28, 2004)

NASA TX announces Time Trials for Advanced DE students
May 21-22 Motorsport Ranch Cresson, TX 
Time Trials 
The National Auto Sport Association (NASA) is pleased to introduce a new time trial program which will be known as “NASA TT”. NASA TT uses the car classing system developed by NASA Northeast for the NASA-X program and is based on a simple and easy to understand format. NASA TT gives HPDE drivers a taste of competition by allowing them to compete for top lap times at NASA events against similarly prepared cars. 

“This should be a great way for our experienced HPDE drivers to compete against each other safely and try out the thrill of racing”, said Ryan Flaherty NASA National Chairman, “This program now gives us a full spectrum of competition formats and a great pathway from Autocross to wheel-to-wheel competition.” 
Please go to the following link and get your car classification
Click here for NASA Time Trial Rules and Car Classifications 
Important Note: For in depth rules for HPDE participation please download the Club Codes and Regulations (CCR) to get specifications on racing harnesses, seats, roll bar, and other safety related items. As a general rule, an "unmodified" factory vehicle will pass tech without any problems, but cars that have been modified (seats, roll bars, belts, etc) must conform to the preparation rules listed in the rulebook.

High Performance Driver Education 3 and 4 are also a part of the Time Trials. 
There will be on track sessions of HPDE throughout the day and the Time Trials session will be at the end of the day. 
If you would like to register for the Time Trials, visit http://www.nasatx.com/Registration.asp
Sign up for HPDE 3-4 (must have some driving experience and knowledge of flags and safety procedures)

NASA TX also offers High Performance Driver Education for Beginners (level 1-2) see http://www.nasatx.com/HPDECompschool1.asp
If you have any questions regarding the Time Trials, Please contact our Time Trials Class Director Mitch Warren at [email protected]
You can also visit our Time Trials forums at http://www.nasaforums.com/viewforum.php?f=2


----------

